# Problem with installing Cacti  (FreeBSD 9.0)



## lifefornazgul (Aug 20, 2012)

P.S.I must say that I'm not a "guru" in FreeBSD or english , so some of my words may seem ridiculous.

 So, decided to install Cacti on a server.


```
# cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti
```
after a long compile generates this error:


```
===>  Installing for cacti-0.8.8a1
===>   cacti-0.8.8a1 depends on executable: rrdtool - found
===>   cacti-0.8.8a1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   cacti-0.8.8a1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mysql.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mysql.so in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql
===>  Building for php5-mysql-5.4.5
/bin/sh /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/include -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/main -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c -o php_mysql.lo
cc -I. -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/include -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/main -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/php_mysql.o
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:533:45: error: ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_reverse_api.h: No such file or directory
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:552: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'mysql_reverse_api'
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c: In function 'zm_startup_mysql':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:587: error: 'mysql_reverse_api' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:587: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:587: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c: In function 'zif_mysql_fetch_field':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:2419: warning: passing argument 4 of 'add_property_string_ex' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/work/php-5.4.5/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:2420: warning: passing argument 4 of 'add_property_string_ex' discards qualifiers from pointer target type
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti.
```

please, help me to avoid this error

Bytheway, the server has been successfully operating apache22 + php5 + Mysql.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2012)

Make sure MYSQLND is enabled on databases/php5-mysql and databases/mysql55-client is installed.


----------



## lifefornazgul (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you) close it please


----------

